# Interested in enlisting as an officer, many questions



## Alphawolf29 (28 Jul 2013)

Hello. I'm 22 years old and will be graduating university with a major in European history next year, with either a B+ or an A- average. I'm interested in enlisting as an officer and had several questions.

1. Would it be possible to continue my education while still in the military? Is my history degree, as seen by the army, even remotely useful? Would I be paid if I continued my education in relevant fields? Would my educational level affect my rank, pay?

2. My interests are generally in armoured tactics and logistics. Are these reasonable fields with room for advancement for an enlisted officer?

3. What is, hypothetically, the best route to go for advancing in ranks? Do the Canadian forces have a general staff system?

4. Is there any options for foreign posting, would I have any say in all in where I am posted?

5. Is there any lateral mobility in the Forces? If I am not happy doing logistics, is it possible that I could switch to armoured?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## caocao (28 Jul 2013)

1. Yes

2.  Yes

3.  Be able to take orders, show initiative, be fit, mobile, etc.  Yes

4.  Yes

5.  Yes


----------



## Franko (28 Jul 2013)

Lets just say for #5 - lateral movement is usually from Armd to Log and not the other way.

Armour is a more demanding trade, therefore candidates that fail ARTL Mod 1 or ARTL Mod 2 usually get COT to that trade or another. Every training failure is put through the PRB process which is balanced, fair, and very transparent to the candidate 

 Unless there is something else going on, sometimes falling into the Total Person concept (which the Armd Sch uses to assess not only a skill set, but the person's morals, leadership etc) then the candidate could be released from the CF in extreme cases. 

As for foreign posting in the Corps, they are rare but they do exist. Usually held for top merited pers and usually Maj and up.

Now on choosing where you are posted, you can ask. You will be placed, if you're successful in passing ARTL Mod 2, into a Regiment where you are needed. Top candidates are sometimes given a choice. If you only did Recce, chance are you're going to either the RCD or 12 RBC, possibly LdSH. If you are qualified tank, either Gagetown in C Sqn RCD or the LdSH.

Now for some advice - READ. Everything you've asked is contained on this site and has been asked time and again.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2013)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Lets just say for #5 - lateral movement is USUALLY from Armd to Log and not the other way.



I emphasis that, as I know of a very fine Armour Officer who served in the RCD and 8 CH (PL), who was a LOG Capt who attended the Sqn/Coy Comd Crse where he was Top Candidate.  He transferred to Armd after that.


----------



## Franko (28 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I emphasis that, as I know of a very fine Armour Officer who served in the RCD and 8 CH (PL), who was a LOG Capt who attended the Sqn/Coy Comd Crse where he was Top Candidate.  He transferred to Armd after that.



Hence why is said usually and not always.

Regards


----------



## Alphawolf29 (28 Jul 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I've been reading around this (massive) forum a bit more and noticed that the CF are not hiring as much as they used to be. Would I even be a desirable candidate? I have a good record, and will likely have a second (non french) language by the time I apply. I'm also volunteering at a local military museum.


----------



## ttlbmg (28 Jul 2013)

The only answer to that question is to go to your local recruitment centre, sit down with a recruiter, and ask them. They can offer more information, as the recruitment application requires your education, volunteer and employment experience, other training, and a whole other host of information. 

For what it is worth, based on your degree, I will say that this can limit your choices in terms of application for the regular force. When I went into the recruitment, I found that my degree was no longer appropriate for the profession that I had chosen. I was told that they are tightening up the degree requirements for a number of professions. That being said, for combat arms trades and professions, they still accept a wide range of degrees. Hope this helps!


----------



## DAA (29 Jul 2013)

Alphawolf29 said:
			
		

> Hello. I'm 22 years old and will be graduating university with a major in European history next year, with either a B+ or an A- average. I'm interested in enlisting as an officer and had several questions.
> 
> 2. My interests are generally in armoured tactics and logistics. Are these reasonable fields with room for advancement for an enlisted officer?
> to armoured?
> ...



2 - Yes they are reasonable fields for advancement, however, your History degree does not qualify you for Logistics Officer, so you can strike that occupation off your list.


----------



## CadetJ (10 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> 2 - Yes they are reasonable fields for advancement, however, your History degree does not qualify you for Logistics Officer, so you can strike that occupation off your list.



Would a History degree qualify for the Infantry Officer field??


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> Would a History degree qualify for the Infantry Officer field??




 :



			
				CadetJ said:
			
		

> I have read that  part of the site. I wouldn't be stupid enough to randomly just ask a question without researching about it first.



Sorry, but you have already proven to us that you are "stupid enough to randomly just ask a question without researching about it first"; so don't expect us to treat you like you aren't.



			
				CadetJ said:
			
		

> Before anyone comments about repetition, I would like to confirm that there IS one or two posts about this topic. But I needed slightly different answers due to slightly different circumstances.**



You have asked this question several times, in several threads.


YES!  A History Degree is good towards becoming an Infantry officer.







However, your inability to grasp what is told to you may disqualify you.


----------



## CadetJ (10 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Sorry, but you have already proven to us that you are "stupid enough to randomly just ask a question without researching about it first"; so don't expect us to treat you like you aren't.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that, and thank you. Actually I didn't ask about a history degree, just whether an ENGINEERING degree would be useful for the job as an Infantry Officer. But I still apologize for asking relevant questions in a different thread.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, and thank you. Actually I didn't ask about a history degree, just whether an ENGINEERING degree would be useful for the job as an Infantry Officer. But I still apologize for asking relevant questions in a different thread.



What?



			
				CadetJ said:
			
		

> Would a History degree qualify for the Infantry Officer field??




You did so.

Now, one more post from you on this topic, seeing as you do not listen to what is told to you, will mean an automatic step up the ladder on the WARNING SYSTEM.  Enough is enough.


George
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Stiman (10 Aug 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, and thank you. Actually I didn't ask about a history degree, just whether an ENGINEERING degree would be useful for the job as an Infantry Officer. But I still apologize for asking relevant questions in a different thread.



I know it's unpleasant to receive comments like that from George. If I were you, I would simply not engage him. Even if you feel justified in your comments, you are just destined to loose that battle 99 times out of 100.

Having said that, George is right. That question has been asked before.


----------



## CadetJ (10 Aug 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> I know it's unpleasant to receive comments like that from George. If I were you, I would simply not engage him. Even if you feel justified in your comments, you are just destined to loose that battle 99 times out of 100.
> 
> Having said that, George is right. That question has been asked before.



You are right, I made a mistake and I am sincerely sorry for that.


----------



## Anakha (23 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> 2 - Yes they are reasonable fields for advancement, however, your History degree does not qualify you for Logistics Officer, so you can strike that occupation off your list.



Depends on the demand at the time. I know a LogO who was hired with a Criminology Degree and no admin background.


----------



## DAA (23 Aug 2013)

Anakha said:
			
		

> Depends on the demand at the time. I know a LogO who was hired with a Criminology Degree and no admin background.



Academic requirements for DEO Log changed on 1 Apr 13.  I am sure I posted them somewhere before.  Anyone Merit Listed prior to the implementation date was "grandfathered", after that you were out of luck and had to select a different occupation.


----------



## Anakha (26 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Academic requirements for DEO Log changed on 1 Apr 13.  I am sure I posted them somewhere before.  Anyone Merit Listed prior to the implementation date was "grandfathered", after that you were out of luck and had to select a different occupation.



Ah, hadn't heard that. He was hired in 06 so t'would make sense. My bad.


----------

